# Proper Verb Tense after " Za + Okres czasu"



## Kos

Cześć wszystkim 

Mam pytanie dotyczące czasowników w zdaniach zawierających konstrukcję:
 "za + [okres czasu]".

Wiadomo, że można używać przyimka za + [okres czasu] + czasownik, żeby określić, że dana czynność będzie wykonana po jakimś czasie.

Np. Za tydzień jadę do Krakowa.
       Za miesiąc kupię dom.

Moje pytanie wygląda tak: Jakiego czasu używamy w takich zdaniach? Jak widzicie w poprzednich przykładach, pierwszy zawiera czasownik w czasie teraźniejszym, a drugi w czasie przyszłym. Nie wiem który jest poprawny.


Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzi!

-Kos


----------



## Thomas1

Kos said:


> Moje pytanie wygląda tak: Jakiego czasu używamy w takich zdaniach? Jak widzicie w poprzednich przykładach, pierwszy zawiera czasownik w czasie teraźniejszym, a drugi w czasie przyszłym. Nie wiem który jest poprawny.


Oba są poprawne. 

Możesz też zmienić czasy w podanych przez Ciebie zdaniach:
_Za tydzień jadę do Krakowa. → Za tydzień pojadę do Krakowa.
Za miesiąc kupię dom. → Za miesiąc kupuję dom._


----------



## Karton Realista

Kos said:


> okres czasu


Tak poza tematem,  "okres czasu" to pleonazm, czyli, innymi słowy, masło maślane.


----------



## Kos

Dziękuję wam za odpowiedzi!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> _Za miesiąc kupuję dom._


Trzeba dodać, że takie użycie jest cechą języka potocznego. Niedopuszczalne w języku formalnym.


----------



## MB

Nie widzę nic potocznego w tym. Po co ktoś by miał to zdanie pisać w języku formalnym i jakby niby wtedy brzmiało według ciebie?


----------



## Ben Jamin

szymbert said:


> Nie widzę nic potocznego w tym. Po co ktoś by miał to zdanie pisać w języku formalnym i jakby niby wtedy brzmiało według ciebie?


Znajdź mi, proszę jakiś tekst pisany językiem formalnym, w którym czynność przyszłą opisuje się przez użycie czasu teraźniejszego plus określenie czasu.
Nawet na dworcach zapowiada się "pociąg do Warszawy odjedzie z peronu drugiego o godzinie osiemnastej czterdześci pięć."


----------



## MB

Zakres języka formalnego jest płynny i na prawdę nie warto rozgraniczać niektórych rzeczy na potoczne i formalne bo jest to po prostu śmieszne.


----------



## Ben Jamin

szymbert said:


> Zakres języka formalnego jest płynny i na prawdę nie warto rozgraniczać niektórych rzeczy na potoczne i formalne bo jest to po prostu śmieszne.


To jest twoja prywatna opinia. Nie myl jej z faktami.


----------



## MB

To nie jest moja prywatna opinia, panie kolego. Mówię jak jest, to nie ty definiujesz co jest faktem a co nie.


----------



## MB

Co nie zmienia faktu że na przykład w swoim poście #8 źle napisałem wyraz "naprawdę", co teraz zauważyłem i za co przepraszam, szczególnie obcokrajowców, którzy mogą takie kwiatki nieświadomie zbierać i zasadzać u siebie.


----------



## Karton Realista

szymbert said:


> Zakres języka formalnego jest płynny i na prawdę nie warto rozgraniczać niektórych rzeczy na potoczne i formalne bo jest to po prostu śmieszne.


Cóż, Rada Języka Polskiego w swoich broszurach używa tego sformułowania (język potoczny), a jest ona autorytetem w sprawach języka polskiego.
Czy RJP jest śmieszna?
http://www.rjp.pan.pl/index.php?opt...-si-odbyway&catid=44:porady-jzykowe&Itemid=58
W tej wypowiedzi jest pewien fragment o użyciu czasu teraźniejszego do opisania wydarzeń przyszłych. Wychodzi na to, że obaj się mylicie.


----------



## MB

Czy ja powiedziałem że używanie sformułowania "język potoczny" jest śmieszne? Gdzie? Używanie w niektórych sytuacjach jest śmieszne gdzie nie ma potrzeby tworzenia sztucznego rozgraniczenia między językiem potocznym a formalnym. W czym się mylę?


----------



## Ben Jamin

szymbert said:


> Czy ja powiedziałem że używanie sformułowania "język potoczny" jest śmieszne? Gdzie? Używanie w niektórych sytuacjach jest śmieszne gdzie nie ma potrzeby tworzenia sztucznego rozgraniczenia między językiem potocznym a formalnym. W czym się mylę?


Czy mógłbyś podać  jakiś przykład? Tej ogólnikowej wypowiedzi po prostu nie chwytam.


----------



## Ben Jamin

szymbert said:


> Czy ja powiedziałem że używanie sformułowania "język potoczny" jest śmieszne? Gdzie? Używanie w niektórych sytuacjach jest śmieszne gdzie nie ma potrzeby tworzenia sztucznego rozgraniczenia między językiem potocznym a formalnym. W czym się mylę?


Oto przykład tekstu:
_"W państwie prawnym pierwszoplanowe znaczenie przypisuje się godności i wolności człowieka oraz systemowi ochrony tych wartości przed ich naruszeniem ze strony władzy państwowej. Akcentuje się przy tym pewne podstawowe zasady. Pojęcie "zasady" bywa często różnie rozumiane. Na szczególną uwagę zasługują w tym zakresie dwie koncepcje."_

Czy masz problem żeby zakwalifikować  ten tekst jako potoczny lub formalny?

A ten: "
Cześć stary. Kopę lat. – rozbrzmiewa jak dzwon w milczącym autobusie. Na otępiałe gęby współpodróżnych wpełza ciekawość.
- Cześć – odpowiadam.
- No co, kumpla nie poznajesz? No stary! –
- Poznaję. Oczywiście, że poznaję – odpowiadam bez przekonania chociaż za cholerę nie wiem z kim rozmawiam.
- Co tam u ciebie? Widziałem cię parę razy w TV, ty teraz w mediach robisz? Tam się kasę trzepie no nie? Dużo wyciągasz na miesiąc? Ale wiesz stary, szacun, dajesz radę brachu.-"


----------

